# Pumilo / Doug's bugs



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to inform you that I need to take a break from all the bug orders. Thanks so much for all the orders you guys have placed! I am just so busy right now and can't do all these orders going out every week. I never imagined my culture thread would escalate to this! I have shipped out so many hundreds of starter cultures! I'll still be around, and I'll get back to bugs soon enough, but for right now, they're driving me (should I say it?) buggy!

PS, if you have *already* placed an order, it will be filled. I know I accidently erased one inquiry and the name eludes me. If that's you, pm me, it will jog my memory and I'll try to take care of you as we already discussed this a week or two ago.

Anyone who has any cultures available is welcome to link to your "for sale ad" here to help some people out.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Ahhhh. So the intervention has started. When will we see you on Hoarders? I can just see you at a desk posting away on Dendroboard, in a dark room, towers of Delicups and Ziploc containers piled to the ceiling, pleading with the therapists to let you keep just one Culture of Giant Spanish Orange Isos.


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Hahaha... It will be the same therapist that we need to take to sports docs and a couple of others, frog hoarding interventions


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

I imagine that manually taking orders like you do is quite the burden. Then packing and shipping on top of all of that gets to be really time consuming. You should consider whipping up a simple web page with an automated ordering and payment process to ease the burden a bit. Whatever you decide to do I hope you come back to it soon. The cultures you sent me were great!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

OH MAN............I was just going to send you out a PM to share some ideas on shipping them during the winter months. We seem to be doing pretty well using the PCM gel pouches and heavier duty gel packs for the summer months. Who am I going to bounce my ideas off now


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Zookeeper Doug, you bust me up! I laughed out loud at that little peek into the future!



MrFusion said:


> I imagine that manually taking orders like you do is quite the burden. Then packing and shipping on top of all of that gets to be really time consuming. You should consider whipping up a simple web page with an automated ordering and payment process to ease the burden a bit. Whatever you decide to do I hope you come back to it soon. The cultures you sent me were great!


Thanks and you are so right. It is time consuming and confusing to swap 8 pms back and forth, while talking to 9 other people, only to receive a PayPal payment with no Dendroboard name and no list of bugs ordered. I'm left to wonder, "Ahh, what do I do with this?  Free money I guess", till I get a pm days later asking when bugs might go out. I wish I could start a web site, unfortunately, I am computer impaired. I never would have learned how to start a thread or post a pic if it weren't for Frogboy and my lovely daughter! I actually had a site built for my coral farm once. It was frustrating trying to get my webmaster to get off his butt and do anything.



gary1218 said:


> OH MAN............I was just going to send you out a PM to share some ideas on shipping them during the winter months. We seem to be doing pretty well using the PCM gel pouches and heavier duty gel packs for the summer months. Who am I going to bounce my ideas off now


I'll be back soon enough Gary. Winter is my slow season. It might only be a month. In either case, I've enjoyed discussing shipping methods with you and I'm still right here. I've actually wanted to discuss this with you... How about an inexpensive 60 hour heat pack set behind a pair of Phase 22 paks. The Phase paks would "buffer" the heat pack while the heat pak served to "supercharge" the phase paks.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> I'll be back soon enough Gary. Winter is my slow season. It might only be a month. In either case, I've enjoyed discussing shipping methods with you and I'm still right here. I've actually wanted to discuss this with you... How about an inexpensive 60 hour heat pack set behind a pair of Phase 22 paks. The Phase paks would "buffer" the heat pack while the heat pak served to "supercharge" the phase paks.


Interesting.

I think the next few months will be the best months for shipping the bugs without any special precautions. As soon as the weather turns cold I'll start doing some testing on the smaller PCM gel pouches and also on the heavier duty PCM gel packs that I use. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I really need some springs and giant oranges. I was going to PM you this week too. Well, enjoy yourtime off!

Mark


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks again everybody. Received several pm's about starting a list for when I start back up. There doesn't seem to be an efficient way to file pms in specific folders. Therefore, anybody wanting to be on a notification list for next shipping, please send an email to coralguy1 at yahoo dot com. (spelled out to help prevent spam)


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

See what happens when you get so many people hooked on your bugs? What goes around, comes around, as they say. 


Pumilo said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to inform you that I need to take a break from all the bug orders. Thanks so much for all the orders you guys have placed! I am just so busy right now and can't do all these orders going out every week. I never imagined my culture thread would escalate to this! I have shipped out so many hundreds of starter cultures! I'll still be around, and I'll get back to bugs soon enough, but for right now, they're driving me (should I say it?) buggy!
> 
> PS, if you have *already* placed an order, it will be filled. I know I accidently erased one inquiry and the name eludes me. If that's you, pm me, it will jog my memory and I'll try to take care of you as we already discussed this a week or two ago.
> 
> Anyone who has any cultures available is welcome to link to your "for sale ad" here to help some people out.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JimO said:


> See what happens when you get so many people hooked on your bugs? What goes around, comes around, as they say.


Just a little overdose, Jim. They say I'll be OK after a month or so in rehab.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

You should know the Golden Rule - Dealers never use the stuff they sell to junkies. And, when you run out, you could lose a few who might die in their search for a substitute when they encounter a deadly toxin.

There's a lot of rattlers and cottonmouths down here in Florida and wrecklessly thrashing through the palmettos and carelessly turning over logs in a desparate search for something that resembles springtails and isopods can get you bit.

See the can of mealworms you've opened up.

I still want to see a picture of your pug on the rug.


Pumilo said:


> Just a little overdose, Jim. They say I'll be OK after a month or so in rehab.


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

You should never get HIGH on your own SUPPLY


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't help it! Ever since Ed started talking about snorting springtails... Now I've got this crazy thought in my head about mainlining Giant Oranges but I can't find a big enough needle!


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

Bummer. I guess you snooze ya lose haha.


----------



## BYHGAB (Jun 13, 2011)

I was just about to send you a pm for an order, thinking ahh, today is the day I finally have a break from classes, work, and the new baby. Do you know anybody else on here who can help me out?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> I can't help it! Ever since Ed started talking about snorting springtails... Now I've got this crazy thought in my head about mainlining Giant Oranges but I can't find a big enough needle!


Wow, I didn't know you were that suggestiable.. I have to think about how to use it now...... you are getting sleepy, very sleepy... 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Ahh I have it... 

You are sleepy and when you wake up, you will come and wash my stinky fruit fly cups....


----------



## BYHGAB (Jun 13, 2011)

And send everyone on DB a free culture of their choice


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed said:


> Ahh I have it...
> 
> You are sleepy and when you wake up, you will come and wash my stinky fruit fly cups....


That's funny. Because I'm the one sleeping but you are the one DREAMING!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Dang.. and I used my last three clean cups this morning..


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Doug suggested I post in his thread. I have a lot of different bugs available now and in the near future. Thanks Doug!

Drosophila melanogaster - apterous $8
Drosophila melanogaster - Turkish gliders $8
Drosophila buzzatti $8
Drosophila hydei - black $8
Drosophila hydei - golden $8
Bean beetles $8
Flour beetles $5
Temperate white springtails $8
Tropical white springtails $8
Black springtails (soon)
Blue springtails (soon)
Dwarf white Isopods $8
Dwarf striped Isopods $8
Costa Rican purple Isopods $12
Spanish orange (soon)


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't tried Jeremy's bugs myself, but his feedback looks good so I thought he might be able to fill a few orders. I'll be back filling orders as soon as the glass business slows down for the season.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I guess I can probably pick up some of the slack too....

ready now:

-TONS of white springtails (folsomia)
-dwarf white isopods
-bean beetles

ready soon: 

-pink springs (sinella) 
-blue springtails (podura) 
-black springtails (tomocerus) 
-brown springtails (almost identical to black tomocerus but a bit smaller and a light-ish brown instead of gray/black) 
-spanish orange isos

$8 for pretty much anything, oranges isos slightly higher. I am also willing to trade for froglets, bugs I don't have, plants, or other supplies.


----------

